# Garden Furniture-  Homebase



## Havana (6 Aug 2009)

Some good deals in Homebase - got this for €5.98 in Drogheda today http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...9&c_1=1|category_root|Outdoor+Living|14047043 and the matching tacle for €20. http://www.homebase.co.uk/webapp/wc...9&c_1=1|category_root|Outdoor+Living|14047043


----------



## ninsaga (7 Aug 2009)

Now that is a bargain indeed!


----------



## Havana (7 Aug 2009)

I thought so - I got stg£300 of furniture for €32 - 2 chairs and the table - in saying that, I would never have paid full price for them. They are nice but I don't think worth over €300.


----------



## Newbie! (7 Aug 2009)

Was the pricing a mistake? They're on sale in my homebase in Dub but were priced nowhere near that. What a bargain!


----------



## Havana (7 Aug 2009)

I don't think so - there were a couple of styles at that price, and quite a few of each. They were each marked at that price and also a sign on the table. I was fairly chuffed with myself!!!!


----------

